# Softlines Scheduling- who does it?



## theveeem (Dec 21, 2019)

What with the new positions/position titles across the store, I am curious which Lead is responsible for sitting down to schedule the official softlines grid?

Would it be Specialty Sales Team Lead, ETL Gen Merch, HR, or...?

Thanks in advance! Just trying to figure out the proper way in which things should be getting done.


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Dec 21, 2019)

It varies from store to store. One store in our district, the SD does the schedules. My 1st SSETL did them with no input from leads. Now I currently have no ETL (long story) and HR and I partnered together to create a set schedule for 4th quarter which has been working well. We'll revise it for the next few schedules as hours go down, seasonals are let go and trucks go back to normal. Regardless of whether HR does it or Specialty ETL, Style leads should at the bare minimum have a voice in it because we know the ebb and flow of our peak ours when people need to be on the floor as well as individual strengths and weaknesses of team 
members.


----------

